# Effects of salt on building muscle.



## rick.james (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been putting salt into pretty much every meal for that extra bit of flavour, without knowing what it's really doing to me. How does salt effect someone when they are bulking and looking to add mass?


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Not sure the ins and outs but I know it causes water retention.. Not sure how it affects the body but I'm sure someone will put you in the right direction


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

You will deffo add water weight and also give you high blood pressure


----------



## Cabin.Fever. (Mar 5, 2011)

A little salt isn't always a bad thing. Can help with pumps.


----------



## T-1000 (May 7, 2010)

Salt is not gonna hinder your gains, but obviously too much will increase your blood pressure and could dehydrate you if you don't drink enough water. This could have an indirect affect I suppose with regards to the intensity of your training.

However, moderate amounts of salt for those who train hard are beneficial as it replenishes the salts you loose when you sweat. When you lack sodium chloride you can end up falling victim to some nasty muscle cramps!


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Sodium is essential for the adrenals. Switch to sea salt though no processed White salt. Coloured sea salts are the best with the most minerals. Watch blood pressure though.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Also bear in mind that someone who trains needs more sodium than someone who doesn't, so we have more leeway. I can only imagine that the negative effects of salt put out by the government are fairly ill-founded.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Also bear in mind that someone who trains needs more sodium than someone who doesn't, so we have more leeway. I can only imagine that the negative effects of salt put out by the government are fairly ill-founded.


They're not I'll-founded, but do mainly apply to the general population and not athletic populations. You are right, much sodium is lost in sweat but easily replaced by eating a whole food diet without additional salt.

If CVD issues run in the family or you're using any sort of anabolic substance i'd steer clear of added salt. Otherwise a small sprinkle to flavour your food is unlikely to be detrimental


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

UKStrength said:


> They're not I'll-founded, but do mainly apply to the general population and not athletic populations. You are right, much sodium is lost in sweat but easily replaced by eating a whole food diet without additional salt.
> 
> If CVD issues run in the family or you're using any sort of anabolic substance i'd steer clear of added salt. Otherwise a small sprinkle to flavour your food is unlikely to be detrimental


I'm far from an expert on salt intake bro; that's why I said "I imagine" lol! All I know is that the majority of their claims for the evils of dietary fat are questionable to say the least, so I'll take any GDA recommendations with a pinch of salt (yes pun haha).


----------

